# Phasing out a TBH?



## MegP (Mar 29, 2009)

Is there a suggested or preferred method of moving a TBH colony to a langstroth? Cut outs, I presume? I started my first TBH this year and while I can see why people prefer them, I don't really feel that it's a good fit for me.

What do the kind and knowledgeable pros of Beesource think?


----------



## marksmith (May 4, 2010)

When it comes time to do the deed, crop the existing top bar comb into pieces small enough to use rubber bands in standard frames. Cut them up, transfer to empty frames (just like a cut out) IF you can wait, I would do this at the beginning of the year and transfer only brood/eggs. Transferring honey is a messy situation.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

If you have a TBH up and going why not sell it and start a Lang next spring?


----------



## greenbeek (Apr 19, 2010)

G3farms said:


> If you have a TBH up and going why not sell it and start a Lang next spring?


Good Point!! Let's see ... Pamplin VA to Brooklyn NY (and back) = well ... never mind ... BUT if there was a TBH up and going for sale near me, I'd be scratchin' through the egg money right quick! :thumbsup:

Peace,
Joseph


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

MegP, 

How many frames of brood are in the top bar hive? Selling it is a good suggestion, as doing a cutout can be overwhelming for a beginner, and as someone else said, moving frames with honey is very messy because newly drawn honey combs are too fragile to rubber band into frames, the weight of the honey collapses the combs down and, well, thus comes the mess.


----------



## Aram (May 9, 2006)

How long are your bars? There are some easier way than cut-out.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

I would cut the bars so they fit in a lang hive (hang the bars off the hive frame rest) and space them so the bees can move between the bars to the space above. Put lang boxes and frames above
Feed via bucket feeder on top so they can easily draw comb
Just keep putting boxes above

Plan on this taking through winter until they are totally off the top bars.


----------



## Stone (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi MegP,

I have 4 working TBHs started from nucs I got from Sam Comfort. I just started beekeeping last season. I'd be interested in talking to you about buying your TBHs. I'm right in Queens! (Although my hives are upstate NY.) I'm planning on placing a few here in Queens too.

I don't know why you've soured on TBHS but I'd be happy to speak with you. Please private message me if you like.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

As mentioned the simplest is to sell it to someone who wants a top bar hive. Next is a cut out. A cut out is straightforward and you're done. Anything else is probably more work and more trouble and less reliable.


----------



## MegP (Mar 29, 2009)

If you would like to come see it, let me know. It's at a rooftop farm in Greenpoint, BK.

I think the real issue for me is that the person who gave me the hive didnt include a follower board so there is more bridging going on than I'd care to deal with. I feel like I'm going in once a week just to cut away bridge comb and its become quite an ordeal. It's only really honey comb that is like that. The brood comb is quite perfect. 

I was talking to Jim Fischer and he kind of razzed me a little, calling the TBH a swarm factory and so, to some degree I am concerned about that and want and to be sure that I can properly maintain this hive and avoid swarming.



Stone said:


> Hi MegP,
> 
> I have 4 working TBHs started from nucs I got from Sam Comfort. I just started beekeeping last season. I'd be interested in talking to you about buying your TBHs. I'm right in Queens! (Although my hives are upstate NY.) I'm planning on placing a few here in Queens too.
> 
> I don't know why you've soured on TBHS but I'd be happy to speak with you. Please private message me if you like.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

MegP said:


> I was talking to Jim Fischer and he kind of razzed me...


No way, that doesn't sound like Jim! 

With Jim you'll get an answer, but it may not be what you were looking for. 

I have a friend that had an easier move from TBH's to lang's... the colonies died in the winter.


----------



## Stone (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd love to come visit you. PM me your cell number so we can speak. I work just a holler away in Long Island City. I could be in Greenpoint in ten minutes!

Regarding follower boards: Have you considered taking some measurements and having a couple of them made for you?


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

The simplest way is to let them swarm next year. Once they swarm the second time wait for 10 days and then just shake bees from comb into Lang that will be on the same place and TBH was. 
You will have three hives


----------



## bbuddy (Jun 11, 2010)

MegP said:


> If you would like to come see it, let me know. It's at a rooftop farm in Greenpoint, BK.
> 
> I think the real issue for me is that the person who gave me the hive didnt include a follower board so there is more bridging going on than I'd care to deal with. I feel like I'm going in once a week just to cut away bridge comb and its become quite an ordeal. It's only really honey comb that is like that. The brood comb is quite perfect.


Why not just make a follower board? I made mine very simply from nothing but plywood, cut to fit the box but slightly smaller, and about 3/4 inches higher and that higher part is also wider, so it just "hangs" on the sides like a top bar does....good luck!


----------



## ezrahug (May 30, 2010)

I'm just down the road from you (Humboldt and Metropolitan) and would be willing to trade you a lang for the TBH. Or i'd purchase the bars. or opemn to other suggestions.


----------

